# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  تطبيق Samsung PlayGalaxy Link يحصل على دعم المزيد من الأجهزة

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  قررت شركة سامسونج تمديد نطاق التجربة التي يحظى بها تطبيق PlayGalaxy  Link. وفي حالة إذا لم تسمع عن هذا التطبيق من قبل، فهو يعمل على بث لعبة  تعمل على الحاسوب الشخصي إلى هاتف Galaxy. تشبه هذه الخدمة خدمات مثل  Nvidia GameStream و Team Link Anywhere.
 كان ملاك Galaxy Note 10 و +Galaxy Note 10 أول من حصل على هذه الخدمة،  ولكن قررت شركة سامسونج في أواخر الشهر الماضي جلبها أيضًا إلى ملاك Galaxy  S10. أما وقد قلنا ذلك، فقد قامت شركة سامسونج اليوم بإضافة الدعم لأجهزة  أخرى، بما في ذلك Galaxy S9 و Galaxy Note 9 و Galaxy A90 و Galaxy Fold.
 تم في أواخر الشهر الماضي كذلك توسيع التوافر على المستوى الإقليمي  أيضًا، فقد أصبحت خدمة PlayGalaxy Link تغطي الآن البلدان التالية : كوريا  الجنوبية والولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا وكندا وإيطاليا وهولندا وفرنسا  وسنغافورة وروسيا علمًا أنها كانت متوفرة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية  وكوريا الجنوبية فقط في البداية.
 يقوم تطبيق PlayGalaxy Link بتوصيل هاتفك بالحاسوب مباشرة بإستخدام WiFi  أو 4G أو 5G. هذا يُبقي الكمون منخفضًا قدر الإمكان، ولكن إذا وجدت نفسك  في منطقة ذات إتصال متقطع، فسوف تقوم ميزة Adaptive FPS بأداء مهمتها.
 نظرًا لأن اللعبة تعمل على الحاسوب الخاص بك، يمكنك الحصول على أداء  ورسوميات أفضل دون الضغط على بطارية هاتفك. أيضًا، ليس عليك أن تدفع مرتين  مقابل لعبة، مرة واحدة على الحاسوب ومرة أخرى على هاتفك الذكي، ولكن يمكنك  اللعب على كلا النظامين، بما في ذلك إستئناف اللعبة حيث تركتها في المنزل.
 سيقوم تطبيق PlayGalaxy Link الذي تقوم بتثبيته على الحاسوب الخاص بك  بالبحث تلقائيًا عن أية ألعاب قمت بتثبيتها وستظهر على هاتفك. يمكنك إضافة  الألعاب يدويا كذلك. لاحظ أن نظام Windows 10 مطلوب. ستحتاج أيضًا إلى وحدة  تحكم في اللعبة تعمل بتقنية البلوتوث أو سلكيًا. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

